
The Third Wave (experiment) - logancg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Wave_(experiment)
======
yesenadam
See _The Wave_ (1981, 45 mins).

Also _A Class Divided_ (1985, the eye-color lesson in prejudice and
discrimination taught by schoolteacher Jane Elliott.) and _Das Experiment_
(2001, the Stanford prison experiment).

